

Ask HN: Web apps, Mobile Apps or Desktop App Developers - What's your Dev Setup? - adityar

What kind of development infrastructure do you (and your team) use to create, test, build and deploy your product?
======
factorialboy
Most do web app development (full stack) but once a while have built desktop
(Ubuntu) and mobile (Android) apps as well.

Technologies I work with: Node.js, Scala, Java, Python, Android

OS: Ubuntu (Xubuntu) 12.04, Windows 7

IDE: IntelliJ IDEA - Consistent across various technologies and perfect for
large code bases

Text Editor: Sublime Text 2 - Pretty damn awesome, even with large files

Terminal: Terminator

------
Brainix
I'm a web and mobile (Android) app developer.

Hardware: Last gen MacBook Pro (15" with matte screen), iPhone 4.

Operating systems: Mountain Lion, iOS 5.

Development tools for web apps: Terminal.app, bash, vim (for Sinatra apps),
TextMate (for Rails apps), git, GitHub, Ruby 1.9.3, Sinatra (with DataMapper
and Haml), Rails, jQuery, Google Chrome. In my experience, vim is better for
projects with fewer or larger files, and TextMate is better for projects with
more or smaller files.

Production environment: Heroku Cedar stack, Heroku Postgres, Amazon RDS,
Amazon S3, Amazon CloudFront, MemCachier (through Heroku), New Relic (through
Heroku for profiling/performance info).

Development tools for Android apps: Eclipse, git, GitHub. I hate Eclipse, but
I haven't found a better way to develop Android apps.

------
gjulianm
WP7 (mobile) app developer:

Windows 7 with VS2010, solarized theme.

Calcium SDK for MVVM development.

Unit tests: Jeff Wilcox's Silverlight Unit Test Framework (WP7 SDK doesn't
have unit tests built-in).

Test device: a Lumia 800. The emulator doesn't work well on my machine.

Source control: git (command line, no VS plugins) and GitHub.

I occasionally also use my Macbook 13" with TextWrangler for writing some code
when I can't access my main PC or when I want to make some fast fixes.

------
goshakkk
I'm a web app developer, mostly. I've recently wrote about my setup & toolbox
(<http://goshakkk.name/my-toolbox/>). Shortly:

Macbook Air 13" (OS X ML) + Thunderbolt Display 27".

Terminal: Terminal.app, zsh, oh-my-zsh. Solarized theme.

Editor: Vim, Janus, bunch of plugins. With Solarized theme too.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails. MongoDB, Redis, Node.js, Backbone, CoffeeScript.

Deployment: Heroku.

------
jamesjguthrie
Mobile app developer.

Hardware: Lenovo T400, 8GB RAM, Core 2 Duo (due upgrade) + 50" Samsung Plasma
display.

OS: W7 x64, OS X ML.

Platforms: Android, iOS, Blackberry Playbook Android emulator.

Technologies: Java, Objective-C, PHP, JSON, Google App Engine.

Unit testing on Android: Robolectric.

IDE: Eclipse and Xcode.

Deployment: Google Play Store, App Store.

------
AznHisoka
Web and mobile developer

MacBook 17'' Editor: SubEthaEdit, XCode for iPhone, Eclipse for Android
Languages: Rails, Redis, Objective C, Python Infrastructure: EngineYard

------
adityar
A clarification - Web app developers, Mobile Developers _or_ desktop
developers, what's your dev setup ?

